# Boggs and Boulders Saturday the 1st



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone headed out there this weekend. We will be there Saturday morning. Let me know if you can make it.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

WE were planning a trip, but not this weekend,, cant decide when to go myself! I have never been and wanting to go, but kiddos have baseball and softball.. so scheduling around that!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I hear ya on that. My kids run me and the wife ragged. We will be there saturday. We have 6 bikes. 3 brutes and 3 kids bikes.


----------

